# dogsitting in athens



## bluevelvet (Apr 14, 2013)

hello everybody, i have recently moved to athens with my little dog and still have to find my way around. can anybody recommend a trustworthy dog sitter in athens to me, in case i have to travel or be away for few days? many thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

bluevelvet said:


> hello everybody, i have recently moved to athens with my little dog and still have to find my way around. can anybody recommend a trustworthy dog sitter in athens to me, in case i have to travel or be away for few days? many thanks for your thoughts!



dogsociety dot gr/accomodation dot php

(pls notice that the word accommodation is misspelled on purpose)

Ur dog will be very happy there !


----------



## bluevelvet (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot, I will try that out!


----------

